# Stihl BR 600 Bearing Replacement



## Weesa20 (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried to replace the crankshaft bearings on a Stihl BR 600 backpack leaf blower...stihl dealer can't find part numbers for the bearings separate from crankshaft....not worth the cost of the whole crankshaft....please help, i've searched and searched....maybe I'm just bad at searching....


----------



## mopar3 (Apr 2, 2014)

I saw a complete short block for one of those on ebay brand new it think it was 250ish. Is that too much? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-OEM-Sho...508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f33399d64


----------



## swatbwana (Apr 14, 2014)

I did it last year when replacing the piston and the burnt exhaust valve, ordered them from my dealer.
Did the freezer heat gun trick. BTW with the new piston in it has amazing compression and runs like a beast.
While I had it apart I did a great job of getting the carbon out and cleaned up the exhaust a bit with a dremel and a very minor opening of the muffler, had to richen it up a bit but it seemed to run smoother and cooler.
Just ordered the correct valve adjustment gauge, I lost the one I made.


----------

